# Grill suggestion



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Wife told me she was going to get me a grill for the house.
I / we have a budget of about $250 - $300

I will use it A LOT....like 5-6 times a week. 

I HAD a Webber genesis but something about divorce led that to be with the x-wife's brother! :headknock I know there is no way i can get what i had on this budget but it is what it is.

I would like a gas grill, but am not ruling out charcoal either.....i just like the gas grill because when i get home from work at night i don't want to mess with the charcoal. Plus i know i can get a cheap old smokey for the weekends when i have time to mess with the charcoal. 

IDEAS?


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

I was in a similar spot a few months ago. I really like gas and charcoal/wood depending on the situation. I got a combo from Academy for $239 I believe it was, outdoor gourmet is the brand. It has a gas side, charcoal side, as well as an offset firebox. It isn't the best made or thick enough but at that price for the versatility I couldn't resist. My grills usually only survive 2-3 years due to the salt air on the Island so I settled for the versatility over quality.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Yea i was kind of looking at those....i wont use the wood part too much so mid of the road is fine with me on that.

How hot does the gas part get? I really liked my webber for steaks and am sure a cheaper one wont get as hot....but if its above average i can live with that


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

My last grill had a separate searing burner which would cook a 1.5 inch steak to medium rare in about two minutes per side, on this grill it is about four minutes per side. The burners are pretty close to the bottom grate so it gets hotter than the average gas grill, not quite as hot as I would like but it gets the job done.

I use the wood side quite a bit including for low/slow cooking, the grill has about a 1/8" gap due to the little rubber cushions at the corners which let out a lot of heat. I ordered some of the gasket material made for pits and removed the rubber cushions which helped a lot. I actually went ahead and put it on the gas side as well as the door to sidebox since I had some left over to make it overall more efficient. Ten minute job and the gasket material was less than $20 online.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

jaycf7 said:


> Wife told me she was going to get me a grill for the house.
> I / we have a budget of about $250 - $300
> 
> I will use it A LOT....like 5-6 times a week.
> ...


Before I got a Weber Genesis (BTW best gas grill I've owned) I had a Members Mark gas grill from Sam's that was around the price range you are looking. Sorry to hear the ex's brother is enjoying the Weber.

Gas makes it easy to go from getting home to cooking within minutes. You do get what you pay for when it comes down to quality. I know it doesn't help much right now, just about to start the grilling season, but the best time to buy would be in the fall before winter. Found my Weber on sale at Home Depot around this time.

Good luck.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Per your price range:

*Char-Broil TRU-Infrared Commercial 2-Burner*

*Char-Broil Classic 480*

*Dyna-Glo 2-Burner DGP350SNP-D Gas Grill*

If you went to the $300-400 range, you would get a more grill... but I'm sure you know that.

*Char-Broil Classic 6-Burner*

*Dyna-Glo 4-Burner DGA 480BSP Gas Grill*


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> Per your price range:
> 
> *Char-Broil TRU-Infrared Commercial 2-Burner*
> 
> ...


I've quit buying expensive gas grills and just purchased my second Char-Broil grill above, first one lasted 3 years. We only grill burgers, steaks that require very high temps, can't beat the infrared Char-Broil.

I bought mine at Academy for around $220 assembled. After three years and chunk it ,get a new one.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

I had the Academy combo and really liked the versatility. But it barely lasted 2 years. I recently found a new grill called Portable Kitchen. It is cast aluminum. I had one of these years ago that my dad gave to me. And he had gotten it from my grandmother. It is charcoal but I found going back to basics is better. I think it is about $300 or a little less. 

When my sons visit the remember the old grill we had 20 years ago. So I bought it out of nostalgia but use it because it works so well.


----------



## inventurous (May 30, 2009)

Having gone through many grills before my Weber, if I had that budget, I'd probably browse Craigslist and local garage/estate sales for a gently used one and clean it up. Just replaced the flavorizer bars on mine after 6 years of use and it cooks like the day I brought it home.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Make sure you have a charcoal chimney(or two). That will help greatly reduce the start up time of charcoal vs gas.


----------



## Holiday (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm in that dilemma too.....buy a cheap grill and throw it out when it breaks, or spend big bucks on one that supposed to last 10-15 years. Right now, I think I'm going the Weber route.


----------

